# Root rat nozzle



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well just broke down an ordered a 1/2" root rat nozzle. Should have it next week and will post some pics soon after. 

Anyone here have one? Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated as I have never used one before.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The best advice I can give you is learn to listen to it work.
Advance it slowly and you'll hear the rpm's dip as it works then as it speeds up advance it again...

Chain Flail Nozzles talk to you while they work...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Are they easy to get stuck? Or twist up the hose if you get into a big mass?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Like I said learn to listen...
They talk and tell you when they are working, they tell you when you are working them too hard, and they tell you when to feed them more...

If you don't listen they will give you what you deserve...

If you do listen you'll know the job was done perfectly before you even look at it with a camera...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sort of like when I bury my warhog in a mass I can hear it slow. Interesting. I have a 300 ft long run of 8" with multiple trees directly on top of it to try the new toy out on once it gets in. Thanks for the tips

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Sort of like when I bury my warhog in a mass I can hear it slow. Interesting. I have a 300 ft long run of 8" with multiple trees directly on top of it to try the new toy out on once it gets in. Thanks for the tips
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Very similar to that except the chain flail will slow down much faster than the warthog...
Keep the rpms up but still working, and if it stops haul back a bit.
The chain links are more forgiving than the roller chain if you go out to far and get into the city line.
If you do that and can't pull back power up to have the jets help center you to haul back...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Found this on the doorstep after work today. Feels like I am holding some sort of medieval torture device. Can't wait to try it out thanks for the tips!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Youre gonna stick that down a root infested sewer?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes sir, just gotta find a good one. Can't use it in a 4" clean out. We do lots of manhole to manhole jobs, that's the main reason I got it, warthog did the job but the last one we did took 1200 gallons to bust thru. Need something will a little more cutting power

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Youre gonna stick that down a root infested sewer?


Yep...
There won't be a sliver left when he's done....
Anything protruding into the pipe will be gone!:yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I was thinking that thing looks EXPENSIVE..............

I tell them when I put my camera in a line, if something goes wrong, I'll be "digging without permission":laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

$999.99 for the nozzle itself and a few extra parts

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't let your wife see you in the kitchen with that, that's a garage pic. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't think it's only for roots!

It does a great job with grease, and descaling cast iron as well!:yes:

Let Er Rip and make some $$$$


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks like the tool that tunneled from England to France


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a good looking piece of money right there! Do you have to use a high PSI/GPM jetter to run it?
I don't think my MyTana M-30 could handle that.....


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

They ask for your GPM and psi when ordering. Great guy to deal with he answered the phone both times I called. Www.rootrat.net I think

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> That's a good looking piece of money right there! Do you have to use a high PSI/GPM jetter to run it?
> I don't think my MyTana M-30 could handle that.....


Your M30 would be on the lower end of running the 3/8" Root Rat...
But in the range where it would, you'll just have to go a little slower than us guys with the big boy jetters...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

What are you packing redwood?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> What are you packing redwood?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


US Jetting 4018


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice. 

Myers ram jet. 2000 psi 35gpm

Two reels. 500 ft 3/4" and 200 ft1/2"

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Update:

Just used the bad boy. Had a customer with a main line stoppage. Ran directly to manhole in the street about 120 feet off house with a large tree almost right on top. No pics of the mass because it came flying out and is now on its way to the treatment plant. We ran from the manhole back , 6" clay line. Flowing like a champ. I love this thing

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Update:
> 
> Just used the bad boy. Had a customer with a main line stoppage. Ran directly to manhole in the street about 120 feet off house with a large tree almost right on top. No pics of the mass because it came flying out and is now on its way to the treatment plant. We ran from the manhole back , 6" clay line. Flowing like a champ. I love this thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Saying it kicks azz on roots is a tad bit of an understatement... Isn't it? :laughing:


----------



## brandon2013 (Oct 17, 2013)

Do you use a camera when you jet out sewers if not recommend doing so and I would only buy rigid cameras if you don't have one it helps in selling the jet and improves the cleaning


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Camera before and after but never with it running. Especially the root rat. I've cracked many a lens from flying rock in the past. Most of my work is man hole to man hole municipal stuff so letting the customer see the jet in action isn't as important.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How has the rat been treating you?
Have you beat up any grease lines with it yet?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Haven't gotten to use it on grease yet but we made a residential 6" clay line look like brand new last week. Did a way better job than a cable with 6" cutter and it did it in about 20 mins time in pipe

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## JoshRoto (Nov 6, 2020)

Unclog1776 said:


> Well just broke down an ordered a 1/2" root rat nozzle. Should have it next week and will post some pics soon after.
> 
> Anyone here have one? Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated as I have never used one before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## JoshRoto (Nov 6, 2020)

Unclog1776 said:


> Well just broke down an ordered a 1/2" root rat nozzle. Should have it next week and will post some pics soon after.
> 
> Anyone here have one? Any suggestions or tips would be appreciated as I have never used one before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I bought the 3/8 head size the next one down , almost bought the 1/2 inch . I went with the 3/8 size because it will make 3inch 90 turns . I usually soak the whole head in a plastic jar of vegetable oil saves time from taking apart after every service. (The bearings require oil after every service that’s why I just soak the whole thing **)


----------



## JoshRoto (Nov 6, 2020)

Unclog1776 said:


> Haven't gotten to use it on grease yet but we made a residential 6" clay line look like brand new last week. Did a way better job than a cable with 6" cutter and it did it in about 20 mins time in pipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


How does it work on thick roots ??? I just bought the larger head attachments for larger chain . Can it cut the thicker pinky size roots??


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JoshRoto said:


> I bought the 3/8 head size the next one down , almost bought the 1/2 inch . I went with the 3/8 size because it will make 3inch 90 turns . I usually soak the whole head in a plastic jar of vegetable oil saves time from taking apart after every service. (The bearings require oil after every service that’s why I just soak the whole thing **)


you need to do a proper intro before posting so you can be verified as a professional.......and your answering a 8 year old thread..heres the link for intro..








READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------

